# 99 VW Passat problems, help please?



## G Wikky (Jun 6, 2011)

Last night I was driving my 99 Passat and all of a sudden my headlights, tail lights, brake lights and turn signals all stopped working at the same time. I do have driving lights and four way flashers working. Also my emergency brake light is continuously on and the brake is all the way down. Now today when I started my car and put it in drive, all of my gears are lit up at the same time. Everything, Park, Reverse, Neutral, Drive, 4, 3 & 2. And when I'm driving it, it seems like its in the highest gear (5) because it is very very sluggish from the jump. So if possible, could somebody please lend me a hand and give me some suggestions of what could possibly be wrong? 
Thank you so very much.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Let me guess: the high-beams work, but the wipers don't? If so, get a new ignition switch.


----------



## G Wikky (Jun 6, 2011)

O_o said:


> Let me guess: the high-beams work, but the wipers don't? If so, get a new ignition switch.


No. Low beams don't work, high beams do if I hold the switch back. No brake lights, tail lights or turn signals. Four way flashers & driving lights work. Took it to the garage, it was some kinda thing in the ignition as you stated. Cost me $130 to get it fixed but that's fine with me to get my VW back in great shape.


----------

